# Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge



## Ahab (11. Juli 2013)

*Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Wer sich Fremden anvertraut, möchte vielleicht auch seine Eindrücke schildern. 

Ich denke im Ur-Thread der Bastler ist Feedback etwas unpassend, da dieser vornehmlich zum Rekrutieren Freiwilliger Helfer dient. Daher würde ich gern einen eigenen Thread einrichten, um den Betreuten einen Anlaufpunkt für Feedback und Erfahrungsaustäusche zu bieten. Wäre das im Sinne aller Beteiligten? Wenn ja, bitte ich die Moderation den Thread anzupinnen und im Recruiting-Bereich auf diesen Thread hinzuweisen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ob das so im Sinne des Erfinders ist?
Ich wurde gebeten den Nick/Namen des Schützlings bitte nicht zu Nennen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Moin Ahab,

von mir aus gerne. Wird ja keiner gezwungen.

@ Micky

Du sollst doch überhaupt keine Namen nennen und der Thread wäre ja auch gar nicht für dich


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Viele werden mit dem zusammengeschusterten Rechner gar nicht online gehen können, weil die Kiste gar nicht läuft 
Kleiner Scherz  Die Idee finde ich prima


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Micky
> 
> Du sollst doch überhaupt keine Namen nennen und der Thread wäre ja auch gar nicht für dich


 
Was ich meine ist , das sich evtl. einige garnicht trauen hier zu Schreiben das Ihr Rechner zusammen geschussert wurde. (Scham) 
Nach dem Motto: Eh Kumpel, Schau Dir mal meine Monster Kiste an. Die hab ich ganz *alleine* zusammen gebaut.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Die müssen sich ja nicht melden, und wenn der Helfer aus der Liste nur mit Rat und nicht mit Tat zur Seite stand, haben die den ja ganz alleine "zusammengeschraubt"


----------



## Ahab (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung von Freunden berichten, dass ein neuer PC immer mit viel Euphorie verbunden ist, weil BF3 endlich mit Ultra Details läuft, oder Diablo 3 nicht mehr ruckelt, oder Windows in 10 Sekunden startet, statt 10 Minuten, oder oder oder. Die Leute sind immer sehr glücklich.  Ich fände es einfach schön, einen Anlaufpunkt für beglückte Neu-PCler zu bieten. Dann sieht man auch mal die Früchte unseres Engagements.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

falls sich wer auslassen will wird er es schon auf irgendeine Weise tun, aber ansonsten ist es ja keine Battle


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Dann sollte der Thread auch oben angetakert werden, bevor er in den Tiefen des Forums verschwindet.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hier scheint sich ja nicht viel zu tun!
Ich selber hatte aus dem Forum noch keine Anfragen für einen Zusammenbau!
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich im Moment nicht so oft online bin oder nur so mitlese.
Schaue aber immer regelmäßig, ob eine Benachrichtigung da ist!


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen eine erste Anfrage. Haben auch miteinander teleniert, Date für Samstags war klar, und dann hat sich die Rübennase einfach nicht mehr gemeldet


----------



## Stuntman1962 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Das ist ärgerlich! Da kann man wenigstens absagen. 
Ist bei mir aber auch nicht so, dass ich Langeweile habe. 
Kommen genug Bekannte, die kleine Problemchen haben. 
Mit meinen 3 Rechner war ich auch beschäftigt(Ringtausch der Grafikkarten)!


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen eine erste Anfrage. Haben auch miteinander teleniert, Date für Samstags war klar, und dann hat sich die Rübennase einfach nicht mehr gemeldet


 
Zumindest kannst du bald Tegri86 helfen.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Jepp


----------



## in-your-face (7. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Guten Abend, 

ich will mal der Erste sein, der hier einen Bastler bewertet. Ich kann euch, wenn ihr in Dresden oder Umgebung wohnt, Adi1 empfehlen. Er hat mit mir meinen jetzigen Eigenbau-PC zusammengebaut. Trotz einiger kleiner Probleme und letztlich immensem Zeitaufwand, half er mir solange , bis der Knecht dann laufen wollte. Dabei wurden mir Instruktionen gegeben und auf die Finger geschaut, damit ich es am besten selbst lerne und wieder alleine anwenden kann. Ihm ist es wichtig, dass der PC funktioniert und alles so läuft wie es sollte. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass es sowas von diesem Forum hier gibt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich hoffe ich kann eines Tages auch etwas zurückgeben. Adi1 hat alle Erwartungen, die ich an einen helfenden Bastler habe erfüllt und durch seine extra Hilfe gewissermaßen übertroffen. Ich kann ihn wirklich weiterempfehlen. Ich denke ich sollte auch nicht mehr viel hier schreiben, sonst wird es wieder nicht gelesen. 
Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Vielen Dank .

Ja sicherlich gab es einige Probleme beim Zusammenbau des PC`s, aber ich gebe erst grünes Licht, wenn ich selber damit zufieden bin.
Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich 2 oder 3 mal beim Hilfesuchenden antrete, je nachdem wieviel Zeit ich habe.

Der In-Your-Face hat sich wirklich auch gut angestellt, ich denke mal, mit der Learning-by-Doing-Strategie fährt man ganz gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

+++Statusmeldung+++ 


Irgendwie scheinen die meisten so glücklich mit ihrer neuen Kiste zu sein dass die Rückmeldung völlig verpennt/vergessen (/verzockt? ) wird glaube ich… oder den Thread hier kennt einfach niemand - weil Danksagungen per PN und ähnlichem gabs sehr wohl 


Keine Ahnung wies den anderen Schrauberhelfern was die „Auftragslage“ angeht hier so geht aber ich hab bisher zwei Komplettkisten zusammengeschustert und momentan noch eine Anfrage für September in der „Warteliste“. Ich hätte anfangs nicht gedacht dass es doch so ankommt und genutzt wird.


Also auch wenn hier anscheinend wenig berichtet wird kann ich zumindest von meiner Seite aus sagen dass der Helferthread durchaus erfolgreich war und ist - und jetzt ist der Thread hier auch mal wieder für gefühlte 2 Stunden on top.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hatte letzte Woche meinen ersten Einsatz in Düsseldorf. Natürlich erfolgreich .


----------



## Coldhardt (19. August 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche meinen ersten Einsatz in Düsseldorf. Natürlich erfolgreich .



Was, die Kiste ist nicht explodiert?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Habe ihn so eingestellt, das der erst nach 4 Wochen abraucht


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Habe ihn so eingestellt, der erst nach 4 Wochen abraucht


 
Sag doch einfach, dass du ein anderer User bist, dann fällt das nicht auf dich zurück.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. August 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Habe ihn so eingestellt, der erst nach 4 Wochen abraucht



Hast du ihm wenigstens ein paar Grillwürstel dagelassen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Abrauchen lassen war bei mir nicht drin... einer der "Kunden" war aus dem gleichen Dorf () und weiß jetzt wo mein Auto wohnt. Wenn dem seine Kiste plötzlich brennt brennt mein Auto wohl auch 

Aber bisher gabs zum Glück nur positive Berichte^^


----------



## Stafette (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Möchte auch gerne noch ein Feedback abgeben.
Vor einer Woche war Dr. Bakterius so gut und hat sich zu mir auf den Weg gemacht. 
Ich muss sagen, er hat sich wirklich Zeit genommen mir zu helfen, Fragen zu beantworten und letztendlich natürlich auch um den Rechner zusammenzubauen.
Er ist ein klasse Typ, hat wie zu erwarten, natürlich alles richtig gemacht und haben uns dazu auch noch gut unterhalten. Was willste mehr?

Vielen Vielen Dank nochmal an ihn und ein großes Lob an die grundsätzliche Idee!!


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Stafette schrieb:


> Möchte auch gerne noch ein Feedback abgeben.
> Vor einer Woche war Dr. Bakterius so gut und hat sich zu mir auf den Weg gemacht.
> Ich muss sagen, er hat sich wirklich Zeit genommen mir zu helfen, Fragen zu beantworten und letztendlich natürlich auch um den Rechner zusammenzubauen.
> Er ist ein klasse Typ, hat wie zu erwarten, natürlich alles richtig gemacht und haben uns dazu auch noch gut unterhalten. Was willste mehr?
> ...



Genau so hätte ich den Doc eingeschätzt


----------



## Flame-Brot (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

So, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
Hab die Liste kurz nach der Anmeldung im Forum gefunden, Softy gesehen, und ihn gleich angeschrieben. Kam auch sehr zügig eine Rückmeldung und wir hatten nach kurzem schreiben schnell einen passenden Termin gefunden. 
Ging da um den Einbau eines neuen Mainboards, eines CPU-Lüfters und eines neuen Netzteils. Hat alles reibungslos funktioniert auch wenn mein Zimmer scheinbar Hardware noch besser, als andere Gegenstände, verstecken kann 
Beim Einbau gabs immer wieder Tipps und mir wurde, als Eigenbau-Neuling alles gut veranschaulicht.  
Kann dieses Angebot wärmstens empfehlen und immer, wenn neue Fragen auftauchen, wird Softy sofort von mir bombardiert! 
Fazit: Super sympathischer Typ, super Beratung und ein sehr lustiger und hilfreicher Abend


----------



## spooky192 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich habe mir im Forum einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen und dann auch gleich das Hilfeforum gefunden. Dort habe ich AnonHome1234 angeschrieben, der sich auch prompt gemeldet hat und sich freundlicherweise dazu bereit erklärte mir zu helfen auch wenn die Fahrt hierhin fast ne Stunde dauert. Die Teile kamen gestern an und heute wurde zusammengebaut. Alles lief zügig von statten und es scheint auch alles prima zu funktionieren. AnonHome1234 war sehr freundlich und hat auch weitere Hilfe angeboten, falls wiedererwarten Probleme auftreten sollten. 
Fazit: Gerne wieder, hat Spass gemacht und trotz meiner schusseligen Mithilfe nicht lange gedauert.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



spooky192 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Forum einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen und dann auch gleich das Hilfeforum gefunden. Dort habe ich AnonHome1234 angeschrieben, der sich auch prompt gemeldet hat und sich freundlicherweise dazu bereit erklärte mir zu helfen auch wenn die Fahrt hierhin fast ne Stunde dauert. Die Teile kamen gestern an und heute wurde zusammengebaut. Alles lief zügig von statten und es scheint auch alles prima zu funktionieren. AnonHome1234 war sehr freundlich und hat auch weitere Hilfe angeboten, falls wiedererwarten Probleme auftreten sollten.
> Fazit: Gerne wieder, hat Spass gemacht und trotz meiner schusseligen Mithilfe nicht lange gedauert.


 
Bedanke mich ebenfalls für die nette Gastfreundschaft und den leckeren Kaffee.
Wenn du noch fragen hast, einfach anrufen oder eine PM schicken.


----------



## symbi (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich habe den Thread erst jetzt gesehen, sry.
Mein Lob landete auf der Main Seite darum auch nochmal hier.

Meine Erfahrung bisher war durchaus positiv mit dem User "Shibi "dem Sleeve Master 
Im Raum Augsburg sehr zu empfehlen. 
Nach 1-2 Pn's hier im Forum tel.nummern ausgetauscht und Termin vereinbart der sogar recht schnell klappte.
Bisher alles gut gelaufen auch wenn mal Teile gar nicht wollten es wurde gesucht bis der Fehler gefunden war. 

Ich bin jedenfalls echt Dankbar das es Leute gibt die sich in der heutigen Zeit unentgeltlich zur Verfügung stellen und helfen.

Konnte dadurch auch sehr viel lernen und mittlerweile schaff ich das meiste allein aber sobald es probleme gibt habe ich das Forum mit vielen guten Helfern und wenn es gar nicht geht meine helfende Hand aus meiner Stadt.
Einfach toll diese Com hier. Danke dafür.


----------



## Tilanus (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich wollte mal das Mindeste tun und hier auch mal ein großes Dankeschön aussprechen. 

Der gute AnonHome1234 ist gerade erst vor 'ner guten halben Stunde zur Tür raus, nachdem er mir in einer Stunde den hier zusammengestellten Rechner mit Rat und Tat zusammengeschraubt hatte. Ausgehend von spooky192s positivem Feedback hatte ich Anon vor ca. 3 Wochen nach dem Ordern der Hardware angeschrieben. Auch wenn es krankheitsbedingt etwas länger gedauert hat einen Termin zu finden, hat es dann heute doch noch geklappt.  Ich hoffe, seine Frau ist nicht nachtragend, dass er trotz Erkältung gegen ihren Willen den doch nicht zu unterschätzenden Weg von Reinickendorf in die letzten Ecken von Spandau auf sich genommen hat. ^^ Ich hätte auch noch bis Freitag gewartet, aber ich bin natürlich auch sehr froh, dass der Rechner jetzt schon läuft. 

Ansonsten kann ich spookys Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Anon ist ein netter, hilfsbereiter Typ.  Und auch wenn ich nur mit der Taschenlampe geleuchtet und Kaffee gekocht habe, das ein oder andere habe ich doch dazugelernt. Ich meld mich, wenn ich Fragen habe und noch mal vielen Dank!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Tilanus schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal das Mindeste tun und hier auch mal ein großes Dankeschön aussprechen.
> 
> Der gute AnonHome1234 ist gerade erst vor 'ner guten halben Stunde zur Tür raus, nachdem er mir in einer Stunde den hier zusammengestellten Rechner mit Rat und Tat zusammengeschraubt hatte. Ausgehend von spooky192s positivem Feedback hatte ich Anon vor ca. 3 Wochen nach dem Ordern der Hardware angeschrieben. Auch wenn es krankheitsbedingt etwas länger gedauert hat einen Termin zu finden, hat es dann heute doch noch geklappt.  Ich hoffe, seine Frau ist nicht nachtragend, dass er trotz Erkältung gegen ihren Willen den doch nicht zu unterschätzenden Weg von Reinickendorf in die letzten Ecken von Spandau auf sich genommen hat. ^^ Ich hätte auch noch bis Freitag gewartet, aber ich bin natürlich auch sehr froh, dass der Rechner jetzt schon läuft.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich spookys Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Anon ist ein netter, hilfsbereiter Typ.  Und auch wenn ich nur mit der Taschenlampe geleuchtet und Kaffee gekocht habe, das ein oder andere habe ich doch dazugelernt. Ich meld mich, wenn ich Fragen habe und noch mal vielen Dank!


 
Ebenso 
Wenn fragen aufkommen, einfach eine PM schicken.


----------



## butterball (3. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ganz ganz herzlich bei DjTomCat bedanken.
Nachdem mein neu zusammengestellter PC leider nicht starten wollte und ich langsam verzweifelte, schaute ich hier in die Liste der freiwilligen Helfer und entdeckte, dass DjTomCat nur ca. 5 MInuten mit dem Auto von mir entfernt wohnt. Ohne tatsächlich eine Reaktion zu erwarten, schrieb ich ihn an und erhielt bereits wenige Stunden später eine Antwort und das Angebot, kurz zu telefonieren. Nach einem kurzen, aber sehr netten Telefonat verabredeten wir uns für Sonntag 15:00.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit fand DjTomCat das Problem (kurz: Meine Blödheit. Lang: Ein paar verbogene Pins im CPU Sockel, wahrscheinlich beim Entfernen der Kappe passiert) und versuchte, es zu beheben. Der erste Versuch war leider erfolglos, wir verabredeten uns für kommende Woche, da er mir den Rechner mit dem neu zu bestellenden MB montieren wollte und ich "parkte" die Komponenten bei ihm. Ca. eine Stunde später saß ich am Rechner, um das neue MB zu bestellen, als plötzlich das Telefon klingelte und DjTomCat mir mitteilte, dass es ihm keine Ruhe gelassen und er es nach einigen erneuten Versuchen doch geschafft hatte, den Rechner ans Laufen zu bringen. Und tatsächlich, ich fuhr erneut zu ihm und alles lief einwandfrei! Zusätzlich hat er mir den PC sehr fachmännisch zusammengesetzt und die Kabel extrem sauber verlegt.
Ich bin schwer begeistert und finde es absolut toll, wie sehr DjTomCat sich reingehängt hat. Mir spart das ganze bares Geld, ich habe etwas gelernt und einen wirklich sehr netten und kompetenten Menschen kennengelernt.
Ich denke und hoffe, dass wir weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben werden.

Ich kann DjTomCat absolut empfehlen und jedem, der in der Nähe wohnt und Probleme hat raten, sich bei ihm zu melden!

Danke!


----------



## DjTomCat (3. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



butterball schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ganz ganz herzlich bei DjTomCat bedanken.
> Nachdem mein neu zusammengestellter PC leider nicht starten wollte und ich langsam verzweifelte, schaute ich hier in die Liste der freiwilligen Helfer und entdeckte, dass DjTomCat nur ca. 5 MInuten mit dem Auto von mir entfernt wohnt. Ohne tatsächlich eine Reaktion zu erwarten, schrieb ich ihn an und erhielt bereits wenige Stunden später eine Antwort und das Angebot, kurz zu telefonieren. Nach einem kurzen, aber sehr netten Telefonat verabredeten wir uns für Sonntag 15:00.
> Innerhalb kürzester Zeit fand DjTomCat das Problem (kurz: Meine Blödheit. Lang: Ein paar verbogene Pins im CPU Sockel, wahrscheinlich beim Entfernen der Kappe passiert) und versuchte, es zu beheben. Der erste Versuch war leider erfolglos, wir verabredeten uns für kommende Woche, da er mir den Rechner mit dem neu zu bestellenden MB montieren wollte und ich "parkte" die Komponenten bei ihm. Ca. eine Stunde später saß ich am Rechner, um das neue MB zu bestellen, als plötzlich das Telefon klingelte und DjTomCat mir mitteilte, dass es ihm keine Ruhe gelassen und er es nach einigen erneuten Versuchen doch geschafft hatte, den Rechner ans Laufen zu bringen. Und tatsächlich, ich fuhr erneut zu ihm und alles lief einwandfrei! Zusätzlich hat er mir den PC sehr fachmännisch zusammengesetzt und die Kabel extrem sauber verlegt.
> Ich bin schwer begeistert und finde es absolut toll, wie sehr DjTomCat sich reingehängt hat. Mir spart das ganze bares Geld, ich habe etwas gelernt und einen wirklich sehr netten und kompetenten Menschen kennengelernt.
> ...


 
Ich danke dir butterball für die tolle Bewertung.  Ich freue mich das es Dir bei mir so gut gefallen hat und Du mit mir zufrieden warst.
 Und würde mich auch freuen wenn wir weiter in Kontakt bleiben.  

Bei weiteren fragen stehe natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Mäh...ich will auch endlich mal jmd helfen
Aber nach der Bewertung von Adi1 wird er mir sowieso alles wegschnappen was hier vor Ort los ist


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Weisst Du nicht wo Adis Haus wohnt ?   

Du Lümmel hast deinen 3570K auf 4,9 GHz, bei 1,264 Volt   

Ich habe bisher ohne gefixte Spannung getestet, da issa bei 4,7 GHz abgekäckt.
Da muss ich nochma ran, mit gefixter Spannung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen eine erste Anfrage. Haben auch miteinander teleniert, Date für Samstags war klar, und dann hat sich die Rübennase einfach nicht mehr gemeldet



ja so was ähnliches hatte ich leider auch schon. Nach einigem hin und her einen Termin freigeschaufelt und einen freien Tag eingeschoben und der Schützling hatte keine Zeit ( war aber quasi den ganzen Tag im Forum ). Er meldete sich zwar nach Wochen erneut aber eine Problembehebung kam dabei aber auch nicht heraus. Ist halt die Schattenseite der Geschichte.
 Da ich solche PC Geschichten ja schon seit Jahren mache und teilweise zu häufig wird man halt auch mal enttäuscht. 
 Hatte hier auch schon erlebt das ein Vorort Service nicht nötig tat da man es hier im Forum noch lösen konnte.


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Nein ich weis noch nicht wo sein Haus wohnt, aber irgendwann finde ich hier schon noch ein Lamm
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich eh noch 2 Aufträge offen für PC`s - einmal im Haus bei mir und dann noch n guter Freund der nur noch Absegnung geben muss.
Hoffe ich darf die alte GeForce MX2 aus dem PC meines Haus-mit-Bewohners behalten wenn er seinen neuen hat

Oh ja, ich Lümmel xD
um Axonia zu zitieren als er das bemerkt hat. - Ich hoffe er verzeiht mir das veröffentlichen seiner PN 
" WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT THE ............ 
WTF, was hast du denn bitte für eine CPU  
Krasser Scheiß  Und das kühlst du mit einem Brocken2 ? 
Weiß gar nicht wie das geht  
Damit muss deine CPU ja geköpft sein. 
Hast du mir sicherlich auch schon mal gesagt, aber ich weiß es nicht mehr "

Info: ungeköpft, VID:1,05V -> die reicht auch bis 4,2GHz

Ich denke mal ich habe ein Anti-Montag-Modell erwischt


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

@ Chefarzt

Joa, ist wohl ganz klar die Ausnahme, das sich der "Hilfesuchende" nicht mehr meldet  

Da freut man sich drauf, dann kommt nix mehr 

Richtig viele hatte ich bis jetzt auch nicht, aber kommen schon ein paar zusammen .

Natürlich immer erfolgreich . Beim vorletzten habe ich einmal ein kleines bisschen Mist gebaut , verkehrten Front-Panel-Header genommen  
Irgendwann erkannt, Gefahr gebannt 

@ drebbin

Jou, ein Montags-Modell ist meine CPU wohl auch nicht  

Screenshot by Lightshot

Bei 4,6 GHz waren Temps und Spannungen identisch.
Auf 4,7 wollte er dann nicht mehr .
Ich denke aber, da ist noch was drin


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Nein, du hast auch keine Montagsproduktion 
Kennst du deine Batch?
Lass mich wissen wenn du die 4,9GHz knackst - dann köpfe ich um danach hoffentlich wieder zu führen 

Ich freue mich eigentlich fast mehr darüber das ich dazu beitragen kann das der scheinbar allgemeingültige Unmut gegenüber MSi-Mainboards sinkt - ich meine wir reden von einem Board was weniger als 100€ kostet

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Nein, ich kenne meine Batch nicht  

Dein MSI kann halt kein Offset  
Aber wofür auch ? Du willst ja rauf mit dem Takt 

Erklär mir noch kurz "Batch", oder einen Link (sonst muss ich womöglich guggeln )
4,9 GHz will ich eigentlich gar nicht, aber wenn der Prozi es schafft ...


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Der Batch steht neben dem Fertigungsland auf der Platine. Ist quasi die "Ladung" der Chips.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Dann muss ich wohl bei Gelegenheit nochmal auf die CPU gucken.

Die Karre ist eh bald dran, mit einer seeehr gründlichen Grundreinigung  

Abba bei Platine denke ich an Mainboard


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Batch ist eine Identifikationsnummer der CPU - dahinter stecken Produktionsort, Datum und glaub noch bissl mehr.
Manche Leute suchen vorher im Netz nach CPUs mit guten OC-Ergebnissen und deren Batch-daten.
Es ist zwar kein Garantiefaktor für die Einschätzung der OC-Quali, aber eigentlich der einzige Anhaltspuntk der von außen sichtbar ist.
Hier ist ebenfalls auch der Haken - er wird nur auf den Heatspreader geschrieben, er kann nicht per Tool ausgelesen werden.
Meinen habe ich mal abfotografiert als ich vom Macho zum Brocken 2 umgestiegen bin.

Richtig, Offset ist mir Lachs.
Wenn ich auf Stromspar-modi gehe dann kostet mich das einen Neustart und dann werden halt 3,4GHz mit (glaube) 0,895V Betrieben

MfG Drebbin


----------



## DjTomCat (9. März 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, ist wohl ganz klar die Ausnahme, das sich der "Hilfesuchende" nicht mehr meldet


 
Das kann ich leider nicht so bestätigen. Hatte das schon ein paar mal.


----------



## Aurrias (14. April 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo zusammen 

Thallassa war gestern bei mir um mein neues PC System zusammen zubauen. Ich muss sagen, er hat dies fantastisch gemacht! Die Kabelverlegung und der Einbau war wirklich genial gemacht von Ihm. Auch auch die Fragen die ich hatte hat er mir gerne beantwortet!

Ich kann Ihn also nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## drebbin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Sry Adi1 das du solange warten musstest für das nun folgende Feedback

Grund: Ich habe mich mit Adi1 bei ihm getroffen da wir zusammen der Ursache für mein Spulenfieben auf den Grund gehen wollten. Bei OC meiner Graka oberhalb von 1000 MHz Chiptakt kommt es bei mir unter Last zu hohen Tönen.

Ablauf: Ich hatte ihn vorher darauf hingewiesen  das meine Laune koffein-betrieben ist - er hat wunderbar dafür gesorgt das sie oben bleibt 
Empfangen wurde ich mit leckerem Frühstück, so fetzt das 
Er hat ein sehr ähnliches Gehäuse (ich R4, er R3), eine andere Grafikkarte (ich HD7950, er GTX 660ti) und ein anderes Netzteil (ich BQ E9 580W, er BQ P10 550).
Da meine Grafikkarte unter Last anfängt mit dezenten aber wahrnehmbaren Gezirpe wollte ich die Ursache herausfinden. Die Hauptverdächtigen dabei sind die Grafikkarte selbst sowie das Netzteil.
Dementsprechend war ein Quervergleich mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen angedacht.
Nachdem das Frühstück genossen und beendet war kam es natürlich erst einmal zur Hörprobe für meinen Gastgeber.
Adi1 hat mich immerhin sofort beruhigt das er es auch hört ( also doch kein selektiver Tinitus meinerseits  ) allerdings die Stärke des Zirpens sehr schwach sei im Vergleich zu anderen Grakas die er bisher gehört hat.
Danach war es das auch schon xD
Durch den Nachrüstkühler Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III ist meine Grafikkarte auf eine Länge angewachsen, sodass ich in meinem R4 den Mittelkäfig für die Festplatten ausbauen muss damit sie hineinpasst.
Beim R3 haben wir dann gemerkt...es geht bei ihm gar nicht -  - hat sihc das also auch wieder geklärt^^

Da bei ihm in nächster Zeit eh ein baldiger PC Umbau ansteht, haben wir vereinbart das wir uns zu diesem Zeitpunkt wieder in Kontakt setzen - so brauchte er nicht extra für mich Netzteil ausbauen.

Sozusagen haben wir nichts erreicht außer meinen Magen vollzustopfen - 

Ich danke Adi1 vielmals für das Treffen und hoffe das ich mich irgendwann revangieren kann

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Danke, für das Feedback. 

Tja, was soll ich weiter dazu sagen,
die Sache ist halt dumm gelaufen. 

Da mir aber sowieso in zwei Wochen ein neues NT ins Haus flattert,
werden wir diesen Test noch mal wiederholen.

Es war mir eine Ehre, Drebbin als ersten PCGH-User, welcher schon etwas länger in Forum aktiv ist, in meiner bescheidenen Hütte begrüßen zu dürfen. 
Das ist wirklich ein lockerer Typ.

Sobald das NT da ist, sage ich Dir Bescheid.

MfG Adi1


----------



## Schafeklopfer (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo,

ich möchte hier mal ein paar warme Worte für den DjTomCat hinterlassen.

Als ich hier nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht habe, mehr als 3 Lüfter an die AS XT Ultra zu hängen, hat er mir seine Poweramp-Schaltung vorgeschlagen.
Daraufhin habe ich ihn angeschrieben und einige Fragen zu der Schaltung gestellt, die er mir auch immer brav beantwortet hat.
Ich bastel gerade an meiner ersten Wasserkühlung und war ganz froh, dass es jemanden gibt, der sich mit meinen Anfängerfragen beschäftigt hat.

Nach etlichen Nachrichten hat er mich in Skype hinzugefügt und ist seither bemüht, jegliche Probleme zusammen mit mir aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Ich bin ihm sehr dankbar für die ganze Zeit, die er sich bisher für mich genommen hat. Wenn ich jetzt noch Fragen habe, ist er fast täglich kurz mal online, um mir zu helfen.
Ohne diese Hilfe hätte ich viel viel mehr Zeit benötigt, um meine Wakü umzusetzen. Mich hat auch einfach der Umfang seiner Hilfestellung erstaunt. 
Er hat mir sogar angeboten, die 230km von Mönchengladbach nach Detmold zu fahren, falls ich es mir nicht zugetraut hätte, die Wakü alleine zusammenzuschustern.

Was ich fast vergessen hätte zu erwähnen: bei der Poweramp gab es dann doch noch ein kleines Problem, dass ich nicht lösen konnte. DjTomCat hat mir dann allerdings angeboten,
ihm das Teil zuzusenden und zu kontrollieren. Er konnte einen kleinen Lötfehler ausfindig machen und hat diesen korrigiert. Und das auch noch superschnell, ich glaube nach 3 Tagen (Lieferzeit inkl.) hatte ich es wieder daheim. 

Wer also ebenfalls Wasserkühlungsneuling ist oder/und einige Fragen hat, der kann sich ohne Probleme beim DjTomCat melden.
Zumindest ich hatte keine Frage, die er nicht beantworten konnte! 

Ende der Lobesrede, 
Schafeklopfer


----------



## DjTomCat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Schafeklopfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte hier mal ein paar warme Worte für den DjTomCat hinterlassen.
> 
> ...


 

Vielen dank für die Lobesrede und das ich dich bei deinen Problemen unterstützen kann.

Ich kann meiner seits auch sagen, das ich einen netten jungen Menschen kennen gelernt habe.  Was für mich sehr viel Wert ist.
Und ich hoffe vielleicht auch in Zukunft sich spannende Gespräche sich entwickeln oder uns zum Zocken treffen können im weiten WWW.


----------



## Schafeklopfer (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Neee, den Kontakt halten wir fein aufrecht  Muss dir ja wenigstens beweisen, dass ICH wenigstens im Zocken besser bin


----------



## Alibaba5936 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Also ich möchte mich mal in dieser Form nochmal bei Softy bedanken.

Kurze Story: 
Mein PC war kaputt und wir wollten schauen was alles noch mit in den Tod gerissen wurde.

Also ich hatte ihn angeschrieben und wir hatten sofort einen passende Termin.
Dann war ich heute bei ihm und wir haben über alles mögliche gelabert und letztendlich auch alle Komponenten durchgetestet. Zum Glück läuft der Rest alles noch halbwegs 
Man muss auch echt sagen er hat sich richtig mühe gegeben.
Er war richtig nett und wusste wirklich was er tut.
Sollte jmd. mal im Raum Bamberg Probleme mit seinem Knecht haben, kann ich Softy wärmstens empfehlen. 

Auf diesem Wege nochmal Danke.

Gruß 
Ali


----------



## Deddi57 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Gemeinde,

hatte mich vor einiger Zeit wegen einem neuen PC von Euch beraten lassen. War alles super und mein Computer schnurrt jetzt neben mir wie ein Kätzchen.

Da es mein erster PC war (obwohl ich schon ein wenig älter bin), den ich selber zusammen bauen wollte, habe ich mir den "Bleeder" aus Düsseldorf zur Hilfe geholt. Und was soll ich sagen... Ein Typ, der echt Ahnung hat und dabei noch richtig sympathisch ist! Er hatte sogar seinen eigenen Koffer dabei (Lüfter, Leitpaste, Kabelbinder etc.) und mir damit weiter geholfen!

Stefan...Danke für Deine Mühe und die Stunden, die wir an dem Teil verbracht haben, hat mir richtig Spass gemacht! Dein Angebot, mir zu helfen, wenn es Probleme gibt, werde ich sehr gerne annnehmen.

Für Alle da draussen, die Hilfe brauchen für ihren Computer, kann ich "Bleeder" wärmstens empfehlen!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich das Engagement der Helfer einfach super finde! 
Sehr cool, dass die Community sowas selber auf die Beine stellt und am Laufen hält.

Evtl. nehme ich den Service bei meinem nächsten Rechner auch in Anspruch.


----------



## Fairell (26. August 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo zusammen.

vor paar Tagen habe ich mich hier im Forum gemeldet weil ich ich mir einen neuen Rechner anschaffen wollte, da der alte nur  noch Fehler produziert hat. Dazu hatte ich noch einen Rechner rumstehen der ebenfalls nicht mehr
funktioniert hat. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei denen bedanken, die mir ein System zusammengestelllt haben. Die Rechner die tot waren wollte ich aber noch benutzen. 

Zufällig hab ich in einer Signatur einen Link entdeckt, der mich zu der Liste der PC-Baster-Hilfe Vor Ort (oder so ähnlich ) geführt hat. Da ich in Mönchengladbach wohne hab ich nach jemanden aus der Nähe gesucht und
den DJTomcat gefunden. Nach einer PM hat er mich direkt angerufen. Als ich ihm mein Anliegen erzählt hab, hat er mir direkt angeboten sich darum zu kümmern. Mehr noch, er ist mit mir zusammen in den Laden gegangen, wo wir dann auch das neue System bestellt haben. Danach bin ich mit 2 Rechnern bei ihm aufgekreuzt und paar Stunden später waren beide wieder in Schuss  Ich habe vor allem viel für mich selbst dazu gelernt. Kann ich also nur weiterempfehlen und sich bei ihm auch offiziell hier bedanken 

Weiterhin finde ich es erstklassig, dass es sich hier in der Community Leute mit Ahnung sich anbieten Dummies oder Halb-Dummies^^ unter die Arme zu greifen und sich dem Chaos, in das der ein oder andere User sein Rechner verwandelt stellen. Dass das ganze auch noch nichts kostet hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Wirklich top!!


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Habe ich ja gesagt, DjTomcat ist voll auf Scheibe


----------



## DjTomCat (26. August 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Vielen DANK an Fairell an das dicke Lob.


----------



## xnico7 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo PCGH-Forum,

nachdem ich mich bei euch erkundigt habe, welche Einzelteile für meinen PC sinnvoll wären, habt ihr mich auf die PCGH-Helfer aufmerksam gemacht. Nach eurer Top-Beratung habe ich auf der Liste nach jemandem in meiner Nähe gesucht und mich dann mit Otep in Verbindung gesetzt. Er war gleich bereit, mir zu helfen und wir haben ziemlich schnell einen Zeitpunkt gefunden, an dem wir beide Zeit hatten. Nachdem ich mit meinen Einzelteilen bei ihm aufgekreuzt bin, haben wir direkt mit dem Zusammenbau angefangen, wobei ihm die Lorbeeren dafür zustehen  und ich mehr Handlanger gespielt habe. Der Aufbau hat sehr gut geklappt, auch wenn das Patent für die Lüfterbefestigung beim Dark Rock Pro 3 ziemlich unpraktisch ist und somit ein bisschen () länger gedauert hat.
Otep war super nett und sehr kompetent und hat mir auch angeboten, mir bei auftretenden Fragen oder Schwierigkeiten weiterhin mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. (Hiermit nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich, Otep!!!  ). Ich glaube, ich konnte mir einiges an neuer Info holen und werde ihn jederzeit wieder kontaktieren und wärmstens weiterempfehlen. War echt ein klasse Tipp von Euch. Beim nächsten Problem muss ich nicht lange nach Lösungen suchen, ich weiß ja jetzt, an wen ich mich wenden kann.


----------



## Hardware-Hamster (22. September 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hey Community,

bis vor ca. einer Stunde war Softy bei mir zu Hause um mir mit der Inbetriebnahme meines PC's, konkret der GraKa, dem Einbau des zweiten Lüfters vom Kühler (da der PC Shop hier einfach zu faul war und sich schön rausgeredet hat) und der Soundkarte zu helfen da ich nicht der beste Bastler bin.
Das mit dem Termin hat letztendlich doch super geklappt und Softy hat nach einigen Handgriffen alles zum laufen gebracht.
Dafür ein großes Dankeschön an dich Softy  bist ein echt netter Kerl der sich auch echt gut auskennt.

Wer also helfende Hände bezüglich Computerproblemen usw. im Raum Bamberg braucht: fragt Softy, ein absoluter Profi


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen  



Hardware-Hamster schrieb:


> ... da ich nicht der beste Bastler bin.


 

Naja. Jetzt schon


----------



## Hardware-Hamster (22. September 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Softy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kein Problem, hast sie dir ja redlich verdient 

... naja den CMOS Reset krieg ich das nächste mal alleine hin


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Hardware-Hamster schrieb:


> ... naja den CMOS Reset krieg ich das nächste mal alleine hin



Naja, immerhin etwas   Aber ich bin auch froh, dass die Kiste jetzt läuft. Dass die "Profi's" bei hardwareversand.de einfach mal vergessen haben, die Xonar DX 7.1 ans Netzteil anzuschließen, sollte aber eigentlich nicht passieren. Wie auch immer, viel Spaß beim Zocken und bei Problemen --> Wende Dich an Rosi  (Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## marba (30. November 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo,

habe hier im Forum nach einem "Helfer" beim PC-Zusammenbau im Raum Köln gesucht.
Habe auf der Liste Scooteria hier aus dem Forum gefunden.

Wir hatten schnell einen passenden Termin gefunden und er hat  das Teil in kürzester Zeit zusammengeschraubt. 
Läuft alles ohne Probleme und da er auch die Lüfter alle eingestellt hat ist der PC flüsterleise.

Echt top alles gelaufen 
Hätte das niemals so hinbekommen  

Ich finde das ne super Sache, dass hier ne Menge Leute auf der Liste sind, die bereit sind anderen zu helfen!


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo an Allen,

Heute war unser Guitar Hero Rosigatton bei mir und hat mein neue Charlotte(PC) zusammengebaut,
wir hatten viele Lustige Stunden gehabt, und kann unser Rosi wärmstes Empfehlen = )

Aber Kollege, ich bin dir immer noch Böse wegen kein Pizza, wenigstes hast du mein  Kartoffelkuchen gegessen du alt Eisen 

Hier sind Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hand des Meisters 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rosi und ich waren Überrascht wegen LED von Mainboard, wußte beide davon nicht 
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rstar80 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo miteinander,
mein Projekt „neuer Knecht“, welches so grob vor nem Jahr begann, soll mit diesem Eintrag nun (so gut wie) sein Ende finden. Nachdem ich durch die Kaufberatung hier alle Komponenten zusammen hatte und die Bestellung getätigt war, habe ich mal geschaut, welcher Bastler so in meinem näheren Umfeld sein Unwesen treibt. Ich habe mich an der Postleitzahl orientiert und mit adi1 Kontakt aufgenommen. Nachdem wir einige Nachrichten ausgetauscht haben, stiegen wir auf Kommunikation übers Handy um und es entstand ein reger Austausch. Und da es ins Konzept passt, sollte sich auch die Montage als etwas langwieriger herausstellen. So mussten wir erstmal schauen, überhaupt nen geeigneten Termin zu finden, manchmal gar nicht so einfach, wenn beide Parteien viel um die Ohren haben. Aber diese Hürde konnten wir noch meistern. Vereinbart wurde dann ein – was ich richtig klasse fand! – betreuter Zusammenbau, heißt ich sollte Hand anlegen und adi1 hat das Kommando. Gesagt getan, anfangs flutschte das auch ganz gut, bis…ja bis wir merkten, dass das Mainboard irgendwie nicht ins Case passen wollte. Ich muss überhaupt mal an der Stelle erwähnen, dass ich mich ja immer noch etwas schlecht fühle, den armen adi1 mit meinen ganzen Vorstellungen vom neuen Rechner, so ins Schwitzen gebracht zu haben. Heißt konkret in meinem Fall: Die ganze dicke Hardware sollte komprimiert in ein kleines Gehäuse. Aber zurück zum Text. Da meine Gute das Auto brauchte, gings dann sogar noch mit adis Auto zum nächsten Hardware-Dealer um ein passendes Board zu organisieren. Ich wollte echt nicht nochmal einige Wochen warten, sondern war heiß auf die Kiste. Zum Glück haben wir recht schnell was Passendes bekommen und so ging es weiter ans Basteln. Der adi hatte dabei stets eine bewundernswerte Ruhe, erklärte alles und bewies unglaublich Geduld. Ich kann da echt nur meinen Hut ziehen, ich bin in aller Regel immer etwas zappeliger  Na jedenfalls zeichnete sich dann doch ab, dass es zielführender ist, wenn der Meister im groben selbst Hand anlegt. Wir lagen ja schon knallhart hinterm Zeitplan und irgendwann will ja jeder mal Wochenende haben. Aber nichtsdestotrotz war es ein ganzes Stück Arbeit bis alle Komponenten halbwegs vernünftig da saßen wo sie hin sollten. Am Ende des Tages lief die Kiste dann auch und zum Glück harmonierten und funktionierten auch alle Komponenten. Alles in allem hat das glaub so 7,5 Stunden gedauert inkl. OS-Installation. Was den guten adi aber völlig entkernt hat, war der optische Zustand seines / unseres Werkes. Für Kabelmanagement hatten wir noch keine Zeit gefunden, waren wie gesagt froh, das alles drin war und lief. Wir waren uns aber beide einig, dass es für diesen Zeitpunkt erstmal langt.  Also ich für meinen Teil war happy, Rechner lief, Daumen hoch. Aber adi gings glaub gar nicht gut, das kratzt dann an der Bastler-Ehre, wenn das Ergebnis nicht tiptop ist. Also haben wir uns 14 Tage später nochmal verabredet und die optischen Feinjustierungen vorgenommen. 

Was soll ich als Resümee noch groß schreiben? Ich bin immer noch baff, dass es da draußen Experten gibt, die völlig unentgeltlich so nen Wahnsinns Vor-Ort-Service anbieten. Ich hab auf jeden Fall was gelernt, adi war und ist sehr angenehm, steht auch jetzt noch für Fragen zur Verfügung und hat echt nicht gerade wenig von seiner Freizeit für mich geopfert!!! Da kann ich nur meinen Hut ziehen und mich nochmal herzlichst bedanken!!! Eine kleine Kritik hab ich dann aber doch noch: ich wurde von meinen Eltern zur Gastfreundschaft erzogen und wollte irgendwas zurückgeben für das was ich vom adi erhalten habe. Aber so konsequent wie er alle möglichen kulinarischen Versuchungen abgeblockt hat, da fühl ich mich schon etwas beleidigt, wenigstens die Pizza wäre doch drin gewesen   

Also nochmal vielen Lieben Dank und auch ein Lob an die anderen Bastler da draußen, dass ihr das macht. Finde ich einfach nur Klasse!!! 

VG Rstar80


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ja, dass mit dem Mainboard war ein Missverständnis im Zusammenstellungsthread. 

Da wurde zwar darauf hingewiesen, doch leider ist das irgendwie untergegangen. 

Fazit:
Ein sehr angenehmer hilfesuchender User. 
Der Zusammenbau solcher Komponenten kann aber auch einen versierten Bastler auf die Probe stellen,
gerade wenn wenig Platz und große Hände aufeinander treffen. 

Und gerade die Optik, spielt bei einem Case mit Window eine große Rolle,
da lohnt sich schon mal eine zweite Anfahrt. 

Alles in allem, war es schön, rstar80 helfen zu dürfen.


----------



## JaegarMeister (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Nabend allerseits,

 _chiller_ war heute Nachmittag bei mir und hat für mich mein neues Netzteil und Grafikkarte in meinen Desktop-PC eingebaut.

Dabei sei zu erwähnen, dass es sich um einen Komplett-PC von Dell handelt, der zwar gute Dienste leistet, aber wirklich sehr sehr wenig Platz für das hantieren bietet.
Trotzdem ging die Arbeit von _chiller_ zügig von statten.
Neben dem Einbau hat er mir zusammen mit vielen Leuten aus dem Forum beim Kauf der Komponenten geholfen.

Fazit :
Absolut freundliche und hilfsbereite Person, sowie auch kompetent. Jederzeit wieder gerne !


Beste Grüße

Jägermeister


----------



## SmokinAce86 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Moin Moin...

auch ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen mich zu bedanken...

Zum einen geht ein riesen Dank an "Dypsy2.0" der sofort nach Kontaktaufnahme zugesagt hatte, mir zeitnah meinen Rechner zusammenzubauen.
Mein Rechner schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen 
Der Kontakt wird hoffentlich bestehen bleiben.
Zum anderen möchte ich diese Community, die es überhaupt möglich machte und "Guitar Hero Rosigatton", der mir hier ich Forum hilfreiche Tipps/Vorschläge gab, natürlich nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, auch euch gilt Dank.

in diesem Sinne...
Euer Ace


----------



## fuzzkopf (24. März 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte an Dieser Stelle auch gern Danke sagen und eine Empfehlung hinterlassen:

Habe über den PCGH-Bastler-Thread die Hilfe des Users SSJ4Crimson beim Rechnerumbau in Anspruch genommen.

Netter Kontakt und der Umbau verlief auch reibungslos und "fachgerecht". 

Da ich das alleine bei weitem nicht, geschweige denn so, hinbekommen hätte, nochmal tausend Dank an SSJ4Crimson!
(...ebenso an PCGH & die Community, dass ihr die Voraussetzungen für solche Hilfeleistungen bietet.)

Wer also im Raum München ähnliche Unterstützung braucht, kann sich - nach meiner Erfahrung - gerne an SSJ4Crimson wenden.

Gruß
fuzzkopf


----------



## Jointy2500 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Zusammen  An dieser Stelle würde ich auch gerne DjTomCat danken  Habe ihm Freitags abends hier eine PM geschickt (nach vorheriger suche durch die Postleihzahlen) .  
Hab sofort Antwort bekommen und wir haben uns für den nächsten Tag verabredet . Er war sehr Pünktlich ordentlich , hat alle Kabel sorgfältig verlegt und ging mit den Komponenten vorsichtig um.
Lief Alles Problemlos . Mir unterlief ein Fehler wärend der Installation und er hat weiterhin sofort hilfe angeboten  Habs aber dan doch noch hinbekommen immer wieder gerne nochmal 
Also riesen Danke an DJTomCat fürs die schnelle saubere und ordentliche Hilfe  und danke Pcghardware & die com für die Möglichkeit sich hier Hilfe zu holen 

mfg Jointy


----------



## DjTomCat (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Jointy2500 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen  An dieser Stelle würde ich auch gerne DjTomCat danken  Habe ihm Freitags abends hier eine PM geschickt (nach vorheriger suche durch die Postleihzahlen) .
> Hab sofort Antwort bekommen und wir haben uns für den nächsten Tag verabredet . Er war sehr Pünktlich ordentlich , hat alle Kabel sorgfältig verlegt und ging mit den Komponenten vorsichtig um.
> Lief Alles Problemlos . Mir unterlief ein Fehler wärend der Installation und er hat weiterhin sofort hilfe angeboten  Habs aber dan doch noch hinbekommen immer wieder gerne nochmal
> Also riesen Danke an DJTomCat fürs die schnelle saubere und ordentliche Hilfe  und danke Pcghardware & die com für die Möglichkeit sich hier Hilfe zu holen
> ...



Freue mich darüber das du mit meiner Hilfe zufrieden warst. Ich stehe dir auch weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß DjTomCat


----------



## kireo (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo, gestern kam mein persönliches Armageddon über mich. Feuer im meinem PC Gehäuse.

Ich dachte jetzt ist alles vorbei. Doch dank DjTomCat rennt mein Rechner wieder.
Dank Rosigatton für die schnelle Kontaktherstellung rief mich DjTomCat auch schon an und kam heute noch vorbei.

Er reparierte nicht nur meinen PC sondern reinigte auch gleich den inneren Bereich des Gehäuses, komplett.
Also MB, CPU, GPU. Alle Kabel wurden wieder sorgfältig und besser als vorher verlegt.

DjTomCat, ich danke dir für die wirklich wirklich große Hilfe.


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



kireo schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern kam mein persönliches Armageddon über mich. Feuer im meinem PC Gehäuse.
> 
> Ich dachte jetzt ist alles vorbei. Doch dank DjTomCat rennt mein Rechner wieder.
> Dank Rosigatton für die schnelle Kontaktherstellung rief mich DjTomCat auch schon an und kam heute noch vorbei.
> ...



Bedanke mich in aller form für die nette Bewertung. Und wie du weist, bei fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Zybba (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Gute Arbeit, TomCat! 

Was hat denn das Feuer ausgelöst?
Mussten danach keine Komponenten ausgetauscht werden? Klingt ja nicht so.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Soweit ich weiss, hat das Kabel vom Hot-Swap Schacht gebrannt, Gehäuse AeroCool StrikeX ST.

Was den Brand ausgelöst hat 

Und es musste anscheinend nix ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Zybba (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hot-Swap im wahrsten Sinne...


----------



## DjTomCat (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Also der SATA-Stromstecker am Hot-Swap hat (ich vermute durch durch Kurzschluss) an gefangen zu brennen. Ich mußte keine Komponenten tauschen da die Schutzschaltungen des Bequiet Baureihe E9 gegriffen haben und so schlimmeres verhindert haben. Ich habe das Defekte Kabel entfernt und der Rechner lief zum glück einwandfrei weiter.

Man sah das es im Stecker an den Kontakten angefangen hat zu brennen. Vielleicht durch verrutschen des Steckers. Vibration , stoßen des Gehäuses oder durch thermische Beanspruchung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Kabel einfach abgezwickt oder wie?


----------



## DjTomCat (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kabel einfach abgezwickt oder wie?



Ne das war ein gestecktes Kabel, auf der einen Seite Molex-Buchse  und auf der anderen Seite SATA-Buchse. Ergo ich konnte das Kabel einfach abstecken und alles lief.


----------



## IamMisa (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Welt,
meine Freundin und ich kommen gerade von Softy, der mir mit Hingabe und Gedult über 2h lang bei meinem Lüftungsproblem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand. Habe am Ende sogar noch einen Lüfter umsonst mitbekommen, einfach traumhaft. Ich hätte nie geahnt, dass diese Erfahrung so positiv verlaufen wird, alle Daumen hoch!

Gruß Misa


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 

Ich hoffe, dass durch das Entstauben (*hust* ), den Umbau der Lüfter und des Kühlers der Airflow jetzt besser ist und mit dem Undervolting der Grafikkarte die Kiste unter Last leiser wird 

Und wenn nicht, Du weißt ja jetzt, wo mein Auto wohnt  Oder wir treffen uns einfach nochmal


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Leute,

hier eine sehr gute Erfahrung mit einem PC-Bastler, die ich mit euch teilen möchte:
Nach der Ankunft meiner heißbegehrten Gaming-PCs-Einzelteile suchte ich einen hilfsbereiten Bastler in Dresden. Ich kontaktierte Adi1. Es ließ sich schnell ein Termin vereinbaren und der Zusammenbau konnte beginnen. Während der Arbeit hielt er mich regelmäßig auf dem neusten Stand. Leider gab es Probleme mit der Grafikkarte, woraufhin sie eingeschickt und uns leider erst 6 Wochen später (Mindfactory) zurückgesendet wurde. Dazu konnte der Fehler vom MF-Team "nicht reproduziert werden"; vermutlich also Fehler am/im Mainboard. Für diese Zeit bot Adi1 mir seine Grafikkarte zum Zocken an, da er sie z. Z. nicht benötigte. Wahnsinns-Service an dieser Stelle!
Nach Ankunft meiner Graka baute Adi1 sie in einen zweiten Slot ein, wodurch sie ein Paar Quäntchen Leistung verliert; ist aber zu verkraften. (Ich verzichtete darauf, auch noch das Mainboard einzuschicken. Dafür war der Zockerdurst zu groß  )
Nach einem insgesamt recht langen Hinundher steht mein Knecht jetzt in meiner Wohnung und wartet darauf, warm zu laufen.

Fazit: Alle Erwartungen, die ich stelle, wurden erfüllt. Adi1 ruhte trotz einzelner Probleme nicht eher, bevor mein Knecht nicht ordnungsgemäß arbeiten konnte. Für alle in Dresden und Umgebung Wohnende kann ich Adi1 empfehlen! 

Grüße IceTeaSuchti


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Vielen Dank. 

Ja, so ein Sorglos-Rundum-Service hat schon seine Vorteile. 

Auch ein Danke an IceTeaSuchti, solche entspannten User sind sehr angenehm.


----------



## Andibyts (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

So dann geb ich hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Seit ende letzten Jahres plante ich mir einen neuen Gaming-Knecht zuzulegen. 
Der liebe Softy hier stand mir bei der Zusammenstellung meiner Komponenten mit super Rat zur Seit  
Nachdem nun endlich die finanzielle Mittel vorhanden waren wurden die ganze Teile vor einer Woche bestellt  . Da er leider im Urlaub war als das schöne Paket kam baute ich den Pc dann selbst zusammen ( funktioniert auch alles ) aber er kam dann gestern endlich bei mir vorbei um das Übertakten zu übernehmen  .  Respekt an Ihn das er gestern um ca. halb 11 immer noch bei mir vorm Bildschirm saß und alles ordentlich und sauber Übertaktet hat    (Hab nur leider den Selbstgebrannten im Keller vergessen  ) .

Ich kann Softy für alle die im Raum Bamberg wohnen nur wärmstens Empfehlen  . Ein wirklich sehr sympatischer Typ  der auch Ahnung hat was er da tut 
Und wenn er ihn seinem Beruf genauso gut ist sollte ich wohl den Zahnarzt wechseln  

Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder richtig zocken 

Grüße Andibyts


----------



## Softy (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Bitte, bitte, hab ich gern gemacht, und danke für die netten Worte 

Wegen dem Selbstgebrannten komme ich natürlich gerne nochmal vorbei  Und nach dem 3. Gläschen packen wir dann auch die 6 GHz  Zumindest für ein paar Millisekunden  Aber vielleicht reicht es ja für einen Screenshot


----------



## Andibyts (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich glaube 1 Gläschen reicht für dich sonst kommst du noch auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## pingu385 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich noch mal in dieser Form beim guten Scooteria bedanken, der mir gestern wirklich top geholfen hat. Er hat im Voraus schon echt schnell geantwortet und konnte quasi sofort losfahren, was ich echt nicht für selbstverständlich halte.  Als er dann da war, behob er die Fehler, die mein Bruder und ich beim Bauen des PCs gemacht haben, extrem zügig, installierte das Betriebssystem und stellte ungefähr 1000 Dinge ein, von denen ich absolut keine Ahnung habe. Ich dachte echt ich werd nicht mehr - alles aus dem Effeff, er hätte das glaube ich sogar mit verbundenen Augen geschafft  Nebenbei hat er echt interessante Dinge erzählt und konnte auf jede noch so kleine Frage eine gute Antwort geben und alles deutlich erklären. Insgesamt hat er sich dafür viel Zeit genommen und ist ein echt geselliger Typ. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass er Rechner jetzt erst mal läuft, aber falls doch nicht, wäre ich über ein Wiedersehen definitiv nicht traurig! 

Menschen aus Köln: in Sachen PC-Fragen ist Scooteria euer Mann!


----------



## GodsMistake (24. November 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Es ist zwar recht spät, aber die Uni hält mich gut auf Trab 

Vor ein paar Monaten schon bestellte ich mir Teile für einen neuen Rechner (wurde hier zusammengestellt). Da Adi1 gerade keine Zeit hatte, habe ich mich auf Empfehlung an drebbin gewendet.
Dieser kam pünktlich an und erwies sich sofort als freundlich. Zu Beginn stellte er mich vor die Wahl, ob er mich anleiten soll, oder ob er den Rechner baut und ich zusehe und Fragen stelle. 
Ich war zwar an vielen Stellen zu zimperlich, aber drebbin hat mir viele Kniffe und interessante Sachen gezeigt! Ich konnte gut nachvollziehen, was er (oder ich) tat, was wohl auch daran liegt,
dass die Bastelei wirklich drebbins Leidenschaft ist. 
Und ja drebbin, ich habe nicht vergessen, dass wir übereingekommen sind, dass keiner gesehen hat, das dir ein kleines Kabel beim Ziehen entfleucht ist. Deswegen erwähne ich das hier auch nicht 
(wobei ich noch immer vermute, dass ich das war  )

Verkabelt ist der Rechner übrigens perfekt! Sehr gut durchdacht für optimale Kühlleistung. Ein Kumpel hat das gleiche Case und quasi gleiche Bauteile. Wenn ich da so hineinsehe und vergleiche,
weiß ich, dass drebbin die weitaus bessere Wahl war. 

Das sind in etwa meine Eindrücke vom gemeinsamen Rechnerbau. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, habe viel gelernt und würde ihn jederzeit wieder einladen!


----------



## Minossos (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

So, ich möchte mich hier auch noch melden und meine Erfahrungen kund tun.

Die Reise begann vor ca. 2 Monaten mit dem Wunsch einen neuen Pc zusammenzustellen, da der Alte doch sehr in die Jahre gekommen war.
Nachdem ich hier gut beraten wurde und auch einiges an Erfahrung und Meinungen aus anderen threads hier rauslesen konnte standen die Komponenten fest und es wurde bestellt.
Leider war ich einer der Unglücklichen die länger auf ihren 6700k warten mussten was sich zum Ende hin noch alles zum Guten wendete.

Also, Hilfe musste her und ich stolperte über ebastler einer der wenigen Willigen im Raum Innsbruck die sich verlorener Seelen annehmen und sie ins Licht führen.
Der Kontakt stellte sich äußert angenehm und sympatisch heraus, die Antworten kamen prompt, letzte Deteils wurden erklärt und eventuelle Verbesserungen disskutiert. 
Dann kam nach einer gefühlter Ewigkeit der Tag des Zusammenbaus.  Auch hier keinerlei Probleme einen Termin zu finden, ebastler kam sehr freundlich entgegen und man konnte sich schnell auf einen Tag einigen der für beide passte.

Was soll ich noch sagen , ich bin top zufrieden. Die Komponenten wurden mit Bedacht eingebaut, es wurde nichts beschädigt, die Kabelführung ist top. 
Anschließend opferte ebastler noch Zeit um mir Win10 einzurichten, mir wichtiges zu erklären, nerviges zu deaktivieren und sowohl CPU als auch GPU auf Funktion und Temperatur zu überprüfen.
Ich habe sehr vieles gelernt und bin froh die Sache nicht auf eigene Faust angegangen zu sein.

Wenn also jemand im Raum Innsbruck nen sehr fähigen Mann braucht, ich kann ihn absolut nur empfehlen. 

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Danke für das Feedback 

Minossos war auch ein echt netter Hilfesuchender, muss ich der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen. Interessiert, freundlich, hat ne Menge Fragen gestellt, mir ganz genau zugeschaut und immer mal wieder auch selbst mitgebastelt, obwohl er ursprünglich nicht gleich bei so teurer Hardware mit dem Basteln anfangen wollte. 

Das System zusammenbauen und zu testen hat auch eine Menge Spaß gemacht - ich durfte sogar ein Wenig Battlefield 4 darauf spielen, um zu testen, wie sich eine 980Ti dort schlägt (Fazit: etwas besser als eine 290X trotz Mantle). Es war ein unterhaltsamer und interessanter Vormittag, für den ich mich im Gegenzug auch bedanken möchte!


----------



## steinf131 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch schon mal einen vorab Eindruck vom lieben FrozenPie geben, wir sind nun seit 1 Woche ca im Kontakt, schreiben fast täglich und man kann ihn förmlich mit Hardware nerven, er nimmt es mit Humor und verlangt nur ein wenig Geduld und schwups Vorschläge da!

Wir wollten eigentlich im Dezember anfangen zu bauen, jedoch wird das aus bestimmten Gründen erst im Januar geschehen und darauf freu ich mich schon sehr!

Das er ein Fabel für blau hat, stört mich nicht, falls Ihr also eine andere Farbe vom Mobo oder so bevorzugt, solltet ihr euch erstmal über die Funktionen die euch entgehen oder habt klar machen, so konnte er mich schlussendlich übrzeugen, zudem hat er immer sehr streng nachdem Budget gearbeitet!

Also dann, freue mich schon auf das neue Jahr!

Ich werde dann noch bisschen mehr schreiben, vielleicht wenn FrozenPie und Ich so lustig sind Streamen wir den Build oder machen kleinen Film draus, mal schauen ;D


Grüße


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



steinf131 schrieb:


> Ich werde dann noch bisschen mehr schreiben, vielleicht wenn FrozenPie und Ich so lustig sind Streamen wir den Build oder machen kleinen Film draus, mal schauen ;D


Nett, dass ich davon auch mal was erfahre 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Lob


----------



## steinf131 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Update: Hab heute Mitternachtsshopping bei Mindfactory gestartet, somit wird das vor 2016 noch was


----------



## Octahead (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Leute.

Vielen für die Hilfe die man hier im Forum bekommt.


Über den Thread* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html* habe ich mir Hilfe für den Aufbau gesucht und gefunden.

Die positiven Feedbacks zu *DjTomCat* und seiner Arbeit haben mich zur Kontaktaufnahme motiviert.
Ich habe eine PN geschrieben und auch gleich eine nette Antwort von Ihm erhalten, ab da haben wir alles telefonisch oder über Whatsapp geklärt. 

Nach einigem Hickhack mit dem Versandhändler haben wir uns dann auch zu einem "Bastelabend" verabredet.  Wobei Bastelabend der falsche Begriff ist, top Montage trifft es eher!

*DjTomCat* ist ein echt netter und kennt sich in Bereich PC auch wirklich gut aus.
 Alle Fragen hat er verständlich und gespickt mit Hintergrundinfos beantwortet und meine Unsicherheiten beseitigt.

Ich habe erfahren wie man am besten bei der Montage vorgeht, welche Tricks und Kniffe es gibt, 
wie man Platz im Gehäuse optimal nutzt, worauf man getrost verzichten kann und vieles mehr.Das Kabelmanagement zum Beispiel habe ich mir wesentlich leichter vorgestellt.​Gut das DjTomCat da war, er kann das wirklich gut. Die Technik hat sich seit meinem letzten PC doch schon gewandelt.​Er war auch immer darauf bedacht das ich mit dem Layout bzw. dem Kabelmanagement zufrieden bin.
Zum Schluss hat er auch noch die Windows Installation  überwacht und Tipps zum Einrichten des Systems gegeben.

Der PC läuft tadellos und auf Anhieb. Bravo!

Er lässt mich jetzt aber nicht Sitzen, sondern hat mir seine Hilfe angeboten falls etwas nicht laufen sollte oder ich Rat brauche.

Zusammengefasst: Sehr netter, sympathischer Mensch mit dem man gut plaudern kann und der sein Handwerk versteht. 

Vielen Dank DjTomCat!!!


*Maddrax111* hat mir vor drei Wochen eine echt tolle Maschine zusammengestellt, 
die ich mit nur ein paar kleinen Änderungen auch so bestellt habe *(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tpaket-ink-monitor-fuer-max-2000-gesucht.html)*. 
Danke auch dafür .

Ich denke das solche Bewertungen wirklich wichtig für das Vertrauen zwischen Hilfesuchenden und Helfer sind. 
So sieht der potentielle Hilfesuchende auch das da nette und sympatische Menschen Ihre Hilfe anbieten und der helfende bekommt ein Feedback und Kudos.
Daher  zu diesem Thread.

Wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertage. 

PS: OC is coming soon .


----------



## DjTomCat (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Vielen Dank für die TOLLE Bewertung Octahead!!!

Ich kann auch nur positiv über Octahead berichten.  Er ist sehr Gastfreundlich und ein sehr netter Gesprächspartner. Der Bastelanbend habe ich auch als sehr nett erfunden. 
Ich hoffe wir werden uns spätestens beim OC wieder sehen.


----------



## simi11 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich war vor kurzem im "PCGH-Bastler" Thread auf der Suche nach einem User im Umkreis, welcher mir beim Aufbau des neuen Rechners hilft.
Ich selbst hatte mit dem Hardware Zusammenbau bisher noch absolut nichts am Hut. - die 100€ für den Mindfactory-Service wollte ich mir trotzdem sparen. 

Glücklicherweise bin ich dann auf den User "bschicht86" aufmerksam geworden, welcher gerade mal 15km von mir entfernt wohnt. 
Es folgte eine nette Konversation via PN. Obwohl er erst umgezogen ist, war die Terminfindung unkompliziert. Letzt endlich hätte er mir den PC sogar direkt an Weihnachten zusammengebaut. 
Geeinigt haben wir uns dann trotzdem auf den Tag zuvor. Dort angekommen wurde mir erstmal ein Kaffee angeboten, allgemein ein sehr freundlicher Empfang. 

Der Aufbau des Systems lief auch problemlos ab. Bschicht86 verfügt über viel Fachwissen und Erfahrung, jeder Handgriff sitzt. Die bei der Hardware beiliegenden Anleitungen hätte ich auch getrost daheim lassen können. Dass es sich beim Hardware-Tüfteln um seine Leidenschaft handelt, merkt man spätestens dann wenn er von seinen Overclock Systemen oder abgefahrenen und riskanten -mittlerweile veralteten- Speicherbeschleunigungen erzählt. 

Sehr gefreut hat mich auch, dass er bezüglich dem Kabelmanagement keine Mühen gescheut hat und der Rechner infolge dessen sehr schlicht und aufgeräumt aussieht.

Alles in Einem bin ich wirklich vollstens Zufrieden.
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## kireo (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mich bei DjTomCat herzlich für seine sehr schnelle und wertvolle Hilfe, bedanken.

Er kam mir nun zum 2. mal zur Hilfe.
Nein, dieses mal war es kein Feuer im Gehäuse. 

Ich hatte Probleme mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte.
Die Probleme hat er sehr schnell lösen können.

@ DjTomCat, vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe.
Du hast mir mal wieder wirklich den Tag gerettet. 

Lieben Gruß
kireo


----------



## Octahead (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo zusammen,

vor gut einer Woche war *DjTomCat* wieder zu Besuch. Diesmal haben wir meine Gaming Maschine (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...max-2000-gesucht-post7914307.html#post7914307) übertaktet.

Neben den konkreten Schritten zur Übertaktung hat er mir einiges an Grundwissen zu dem Thema vermitteln können.
Wie geht man vor, worauf muss man achten und auf was kann getrost verzichtet werden. Außerdem eine Einführung in die Software die zum Übertakten unerlässlich ist.

Wir konnten innerhalb von 2-3 h den Takt von 4GHz auf stabile 4,6 GHz erhöhen ohne die Kernspannung großartig zu verändern und das bei einer Luftkühlung.
Von 890 auf 997 Punkte in Cinebench. Mit einer Wasserkühlung ist sicher noch mehr rauszuholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zusätzlich haben wir an der Grafikkarte "herumgeschraubt" und konnten ebenfalls einen Leistungsgewinn erzielen.
Arma 3 läuft jetzt bei 2560x1440 @ ~80fps, alle Einstellungen auf Ultra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Dj, danke für deine Hilfe und dafür das ich wieder etwas dazulernen konnte. 

Mal schauen was als Nächstes kommt...


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



Octahead schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vor gut einer Woche war *DjTomCat* wieder zu Besuch. Diesmal haben wir meine Gaming Maschine (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...max-2000-gesucht-post7914307.html#post7914307) übertaktet.
> 
> ...



Immer wieder gern. Und Danke für die erneute TOLLE Bewertung


----------



## chrspeiser (28. August 2016)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Pelk hat mir in Wien geholfen meinen Pc zusammenzubauen. Er ist extra zu mir gekommen, war mir eine große Hilfe und hat alles ausführlich erklärt. Ans nötige Werkzeug hatte er auch gedacht. Ich kann ihn uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Pelk (28. August 2016)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*



chrspeiser schrieb:


> Pelk hat mir in Wien geholfen meinen Pc zusammenzubauen. Er ist extra zu mir gekommen, war mir eine große Hilfe und hat alles ausführlich erklärt. Ans nötige Werkzeug hatte er auch gedacht. Ich kann ihn uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen!



Hat Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe es hat alles so funktioniert wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben, leider konnte ich das Ergebnis nicht überprüfen wegen dem fehlenden HDMI-Kabel


----------



## drebbin (4. September 2016)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Gestern Abend kam mailto zu mir und da haben wir mal seinen PC etwas besser einstellen.
Die Thematik des Übertaktens (CPU/RAM/GPU) habe ich ihm versucht näher zu bringen. Der Rattenschwanz der dran hängt, wenn man es ordentlich machen möchte hat ihn dann doch etwas überrascht 
Aber es hat Spaß gemacht, alleine weil er wirklich interessiert war

Bei seinem PC haben wir dann festgestellt das der Aufbau (in Verantwortung eines sogenannten Fachmanns) einen Arctic liquid freezer 120 hatte dessen Radiator im Heck von 2 Lüftern flankiert wird die beide auf den Radiator einblasen 
Nach Umdrehung des hinteren Lüfters, damit ein Luftzug entsteht, sowie nach Anpassung der Bios Einstellungen haben wir seinen 4790k mit 4,4GHz all Core im Prime27.9 (8k-run) von 95°C auf 80°C absenken können, ingame bleiben 60°C enspannt und leise.
Zusätzlich konnten wir durch weitere Änderungen der BIOS Einstellungen seinen Stromverbrauch im Idle von 83W auf 55W senken .

Gerne wieder.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## mooo11 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo zusammen,

leider etwas verspätet, weil ich keine Zeit hatte, aber ich will trotzdem mal mein Feedback abgeben.

Ich war am Samstag bei dem User Einwegkartoffel und er hat mir super geholfen.
Ich hatte vorher schon versucht den Pc zusammen zu  bauen, jedoch hat zB. der Lüftersteckplatz nicht gestimmt.

Er hat sich super um das Kabelmanagement gekümmert, um die Software und alles was dazu gehört.
Konnte mir auch jede Frage beantworten die ich so hatte, damit der Einstieg ins neue System für mich klappt.
Man konnte auch sehr gut mit ihm quatschen, also alles Top.

Kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen, falls einer im Raum Köln Hilfe braucht.


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Immer wieder schön zu hören, dass Leuten geholfen wurde 

Im Gegensatz zu einen Mindfactory Zusammenbau (beispielsweise) lernt man hier noch zusätzlich etwas, das finde ich so toll. Ich hab meinem Schützling damals halt alles so erklärt, dass er seinen nächsten PC ohne Hilfe zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## mooo11 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

War vorher schon so gespannt, dass ich mich selbst schon Stunden hingesetzt hatte und ihn zusammengebaut habe.
Aber ein paar kleine Fehler schleichen sich immer ein 

Jetzt wo ich weiß wie und was ich brauche, werde ich mein nächstes Upgrade auch alleine durchführen können


----------



## fstepson (13. März 2017)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

moreply hat mir beim Zusammenbau geholfen. sehr netter und cooler Junger und vorallem sehr kompetent. kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Phenex2 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hier auch mal mein Feedback, chischko hat mir beim Zusammenbau top geholfen und diverse Sachen gezeigt. Die wenigen Probleme die aufgetreten sind konnten wir zusammen lösen, kann ihn nur empfehlen für Raum München!


----------



## FortheThing (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo,

mir mein Feedback zu DjTomCat der mir vor kurzem meinen neuen PC zusammenstellte sowie zusammenbaute.  Die erste Kontaktaufnahme lief übers Forum, ging schnell und ohne Probleme! Danach wurde telefoniert und alles nötige besprochen. Sobald die Teile 
da waren wurde ein Termin bei TomCat ausgemacht, da er alles nötige und für etwaige Eventualitäten daheim hat. Es wäre auch kein Problem gewesen für Ihn  zu mir zu kommen, aber so machte es die Sache einfacher.

 Bei ihm zuhause angekommen, legten wir auch direkt mit dem Zusammenbau los. Diesen erledigte er ohne Probleme außer einer Befestigung der Wasserkühlung die sich selbständig machte und sich ein blödes Versteck aussuchte . Aber auch dieses Problem löste er gekonnt! Bei dem Zusammenbau erklärte er genau was er vorhat und auch vor allem warum, so das man es einfach nachvollziehen kann. Er legte viel Wert darauf, das ich zufrieden bin, mit der Art wie die Kabel verlegt werden etc. 

Nach dem Zusammenbau richte er mir noch den PC so ein, das ich Zuhause direkt losgehen kann, inklusive OC, welches seitdem ohne ein einziges Problem zu machen läuft!!!. Ich kann Ihn wirklich nur sehr empfehlen, man macht absolut nichts falsch. Vor allem wenn man eigene Wünsche hat, was Kabelmanagment etc angeht, dieses wird von ihm alles berücksichtigt und auch erfragt.. Von mir aus noch mal ein riesiges Dankeschön, der PC läuft einfach wunderbar und eine dicke,dicke Empfehlung meinerseits!


----------



## de_Jonn (8. April 2019)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo Hardwarefreaks,

bevor ich mich anmeldete, habe ich mich schon wochenlang hier im Forum eingelesen und natürlich auch "Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage" gefunden.

Meine Zusammenstellung lief, dank Eurer Hilfe im Forum recht problemlos, einzig die oftmals täglich wechselnden Preise der unterschiedlichen Hardwareanbieter machten mir sprichwörtlich schlaflose Nächte, so das ich einige Komponenten noch umgeswitcht habe.

Bestellt und angeliefert wurde final dies hier:

1 Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)
1 Crucial P1 SSD 1TB, M.2 (CT1000P1SSD8)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (YD260XBCAFBOX)
1 Crucial Ballistix Sport AT DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D32AESTK/BLS2K8G4D32AESTK)
1 Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 Phoenix GS, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (4160)
1 Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
1 Dell S2719DGF, 27" (210-AQVP)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock 4 (BK021)
1 Phanteks Eclipse P600S Silent, schwarz, schallgedämmt (PH-EC600PSC_BK01)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)


Auch fand ich einen PCGH-Bastler ohne Furcht und Tadel, der sich bereit erklärte dieses Mosaik zusammenzubauen und IHN zum Laufen zu bringen!

In meinem Fall war es: ROSIGATTON

"Rosi" ließ sich nicht großartig aufhalten, fing sofort an und zwar so, als hätte er sein Leben lang nichts anderes gemacht.

Einen Kaffee konnte ich noch an den Mann bringen, jedoch wurden weitere, sowie jegliche Kaltgetränke kategorisch verweigert und auf die Zeit "danach" verschoben.

Nichtmals die Angebote "einer warmen Mahlzeit" wurden angenommen.

So haben wir einen arbeitsreichen und lustigen Nachmittag hier verbracht, wobei ich als gelernter Schlosser immer mit Hammer und Meißel parat stand!  


Ich kann und will hier nichts anderes sagen, als, unser User Rosigatton ist eine MACHT !


Vielen Dank an Dich lieber Rosi und an das Forum!

Jonn


----------



## Zaxarias (16. August 2019)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo,
ich wollte an dieser Stelle auch mal ein großes Danke sagen. Nach Problemen mit meiner brandneuen Hardware habe ich chenjung und datraktor aus Frankfurt kontaktiert und um Hilfe gebeten. Beide haben mir mit Zeit, ihrer Hardware und ihrer Fachkompetenz jeweils noch am gleichen Tag geholfen. Ich bin echt dankbar, dass ihr mir bei der Fehlersuche geholfen habt und ich kann hier vermelden, dass der PC seit Di. läuft und seitdem auch schon paar Stresstests durchgestanden hat.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Ich wollte mich Herzlichst an User ROSIGATTON( https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84986-rosigatton.html) bedanken das er sich Zeit genommen  und meinen Neue Computer zusammengeschraubt hat ,man sieht das er es mit leidenschaft und liebe macht, 
wir hatten viel Spass und haben viel gegessen+ Getrunken  
Wir müssten etwas länger auf Gehäuse warten, aber hat sich gelohnt,  und Rosi.. du hast Recht gehabt.. die Phanteks Eclipse P600s ist echt ein geiles teil :O 
danach hat er mich auch noch geholfen Per Schubkarre die  be quiet Dark base 900 v2 zur dhl paketshop zuschieben  *lach*


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2019)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*


----------



## DatBaer (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

Hallo zusammen und einen besonderen Gruß hier an DjTomCat

Da mein PC es leider nicht mehr schaffte die aktuellsten spiele in einer angemessenen Grafik wiederzugeben habe ich mich vor einigen Wochen entschieden nach neuer Hardware zu suchen.
Nach einem Kauf eines komplett PC´s bei einem Online-Anbieter habe ich wirklich etwas bessere Arbeit von diesen erwartet aber sie leider nicht erhalten, es ist in der heutigen Zeit wirklich
nicht einfach für jemanden der sich nicht wirklich mit Hardware auskennt,da mitzukommen.
Da die Arbeit dieser Händler nicht ausreichend war aber die Rückerstattung ohne Probleme lief, habe ich im Internet nach einer Alternative gesucht und zum Glück in Person von DjTomCat
auch erhalten.
Hier nochmals der Dank für dieses Klasse-Forum wo man in meinen Augen Hilfe in einem Ausmaß bekommt, den man so nicht erwartet hatte.

Nach der Kontakt Aufnahme mit DjTomCat den ich im „Die PCGH-Bastler – Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen„ gefunden habe,war wirklich alles innerhalb von einer Woche über die Bühne
gegangen. Wir hatten den Kontakt über E-Mail aufgebaut und nach einem Telefon Gespräch waren die Hardware Komponenten schnell ausgesucht und beim Fachhändler seiner Wahl bestellt.
Noch in der gleichen Woche hat er sich aufgemacht mich zu besuchen,da ich bisher nur fertig PCs gekauft hatte und nie gebaut hat er alles nicht nur in meinen Augen PERFEKT gemacht, sondern
es auch noch ausführlich erklärt und gewissenhaft gearbeitet. Nach dem Zusammenbau haben wir uns dran gemacht Windows aufzusetzen und alle Treiber zu installieren.
Bei jedem Zeitpunkt der Arbeit von DJTomCat hatte er alles im Griff und war immer Herr der Lage. Ich kann ihm einfach nur sehr Danken für die Zeit und Mühen die er in meinen PC gesteckt hat.

Das, was ich aus der Sache gelernt habe ist,egal wo man einen fertig PC kauft und Wie viel man ausgeben möchte,es mit einem wirklichen PROFI selbst zuhause zusammenzubauen und ihn
dann hinterher zu nutzen ist das beste Gefühl,und ich würde es jedem raten es mal auszuprobieren!

Hier nochmals offiziell von mir an DJTomCat.
DANKE


----------



## DjTomCat (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die PCGH-Bastler - Feedback und Erfahrungen der Schützlinge*

DatBaer ich danke Dir für deine tolle Bewertung und natürlich für deine Gastfreundschaft. 

Liebe Grüße

DjTomCat


----------



## Fairell (9. Juni 2020)

Ich mach dann wohl den Anfang 

Nach paar Wochen Testphase kann ich offiziell verkünden, dass der von DjTomCat zusammengestellte und von Einwegkartoffel zusammengebaute Rechner einwandfrei läuft  Hiermit nochmals herzlichen Dank an beide


----------

